# Help Help! Bizarre Tiramisu recipe needed!



## nevern0ones (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi, I'm Jenn.  This is my first time posting.  I desperately need a tiramisu recipe for my dad's birthday.  It's on the 4th.  The thing is he doesn't want any alcohol in it.  Is there a way I can make a yummy Italian dessert without using the rum and the marsala usually needed?  Orange extract maybe?  How much would I use though?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 2, 2008)

I did a quick search and this one looks pretty good.

Other recipes have simply increased the coffee to take into consideration the amount of marsala used.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 2, 2008)

This also looks like a good one but a bit easier.


----------



## nevern0ones (Jul 3, 2008)

omigosh thank you so much kitchenelf!! i'm previewing them right now.  i'll see what i can do to adapt them to the recipe i was planning to use: 6 oz. bittersweet chocolate, 8 oz. mascarpone, 1-1/4 c. heavy cream, 2 egg yolks,etc. it serves around 5 people generously.  i'm planning to make enough for 15 people. this means i will double the recipe.  i'm weary of recipes that use insane amounts of egg yolks AND cream, just because i don't want it to be too rich or heavy.  but again... THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## jkath (Jul 3, 2008)

Elfie, you're such a helper! Those sound very tasty!!


----------

